# Cat5 passing through metal studs



## chewy

Holesaw without deburring then a bit of smurf tube with a cable tie on either side, thats just for the top track though, we don't run horizontally in walls.


----------



## TOOL_5150

a caddy metal stud grommet, of course.


----------



## Bbsound

EMT round these parts per spec


----------



## Ty Wrapp

By the time I get on the job, the sheetrock is already up. Fishing is required. Drill the top plate with a step bit and pop in one of these and your good to go!


----------



## Celtic

Stud punch and a grommet


----------



## spazm63

Owner insists to run cat5 through horizontally. Thoughts?


----------



## JoeKP

spazm63 said:


> Owner insists to run cat5 through horizontally. Thoughts?


Owner of the company or the building. If the latter then tell him you are the ec and don't need his 2 c worth


----------



## 360max

spazm63 said:


> Owner insists to run cat5 through horizontally. Thoughts?


we run conduit for all cat 5 cables in walls


----------



## BBQ

360max said:


> we run conduit for all cat 5 cables in walls


I always run PVC coated stainless steel rigid metal conduit with explosion proof fittings any less is hack. 









We go vertical if all possible and provide _'rings and strings'_ which is a plaster ring at the outlet and a string run between that and the top of the wall. 

If I have to go horizontal it is 3/4" EMT.


----------



## BBQ

JoeKP said:


> Owner of the company or the building. If the latter then tell him you are the ec and don't need his 2 c worth


Well, I own the building and you may now leave. :laughing:


----------



## B4T

I have a 1/2" punch for metal studs and just pop these in to avoid cuts and scrapes pulling the wire..


----------



## UncleMike

I try not to run horizontally if I can avoid it, but when it can't be avoided (i.e. under a window), I usually use these:









http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/communications/non-metallic-bushings-for-metal-studs/


----------



## JoeKP

BBQ said:


> Well, I own the building and you may now leave. :laughing:


Do you let the customer tell you how to wire the outlets?


----------



## chewy

JoeKP said:


> Do you let the customer tell you how to wire the outlets?


Its in the job spec usually, TIA58A or TIA58B.


----------



## JoeKP

chewy said:


> Its in the job spec usually, TIA58A or TIA58B.


Not where I was going with that. Was talkimg about regular 120v outlets. Do you tell them that you know better when they come over and tell you to put the white and ground together? It's happened to me


----------



## BBQ

JoeKP said:


> Do you let the customer tell you how to wire the outlets?


If they tell me they want something done a certain way and it is within code yes of course I do what they ask.

Now if it adds cost to the job and was not spelled out up front it may become an extra. 

We have customers tell us what brand devices, what grade devices, what kind of boxes, what kind of wire and on and on.


----------



## chewy

JoeKP said:


> Not where I was going with that. Was talkimg about regular 120v outlets. Do you tell them that you know better when they come over and tell you to put the white and ground together? It's happened to me


I grew a rapist beard so people dont talk to me.


----------



## jontar

best option would be the 3/4 e,t conduit stubs into the walls from above, and the next best would be the plastic grommets


----------



## Electrician#1trade

360max said:


> we run conduit for all cat 5 cables in walls


We do too, commercial, industrial drops.


----------



## five.five-six

The only time I have done that was when the jack is under a window or other such obstruction, in that case I run a flex up and over.


----------



## LARMGUY

chewy said:


> Holesaw without deburring then a bit of smurf tube with a cable tie on either side, thats just for the top track though, we don't run horizontally in walls.


 
That's why they call CAT5 runs "drops".


----------



## vinister

several companies make armored cat5e and cat6. You can get multiple cables in one as well.


----------



## chewy

LARMGUY said:


> That's why they call CAT5 runs "drops".


Well its just bad practice in my opinion, cables are a lot more likely to get hit and replacing or relocating cables without damage just becomes a nightmare. Its actually just become against our Electrical code to run horizontally now anyway if I'm not mistaken, I was just told by a sparky on a site a couple of weeks ago and haven't actually seen anything.


----------

